# WTB: Hawthorne parts and 5-bar references



## jpromo (May 5, 2014)

The Snyder built Hawthorne I picked up needs some parts. Luckily the parts are more common and cheaper than the Monark parts, but I could also use some catalog or picture references of original bikes to figure out exact parts. A guard and Hawthorne chainring would be a good start to get it assembled and riding.

FordMike posted the only catalog image I've seen that actually shows a Snyder built frame. It suggests the typical tufted chainguard but the light and rack are puzzling. I was wondering if anybody had this scan in a bigger size to make the text readable? Then also if there's an accessory page showing what may have been the original rack or light? Original bike photos would be appreciated too; I can only find a couple references and they don't seem terribly reliable.






Here's the one catalog image from, I'd guess, 1938:


----------



## Gordon (May 5, 2014)

*Hawthorne parts*

The chain ring in the catalog photo looks like the Roadmaster teardrop style of which I believe I have one. The chain guard looks just like one I sold a half hour ago to someone on RatRod.


----------



## jpromo (May 5, 2014)

Gordon said:


> The chain ring in the catalog photo looks like the Roadmaster teardrop style of which I believe I have one. The chain guard looks just like one I sold a half hour ago to someone on RatRod.




Hey Gordon; I have a Roadmaster paisley as well, but this should be the Hawthorne ring with 8 teardrops. I may be going back to the drawing board though because the catalog image may be a CWC built 5-bar. The differences are too miniscule to discern from an artist's rendering.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2014)

I also believe it depends on the year. I believe the earlier ones were equipped with the faux Troxel toolbox and the pie crust guard. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 5, 2014)

Damn! I wish our grass looked like that.
I might have this crank, but nothing else for your project.
The light may be a 6 sided zep light (no fin).
Chris


----------



## jpromo (May 5, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Damn! I wish our grass looked like that.




It sure isn't my grass!

Found a bike I haven't seen before and I'm thinking these are the correct parts I'm looking for (guard, light, rack). Thoughts?


----------



## Gordon (May 15, 2014)

*parts*

I just picked up a Hawthorne with that guard, do you still need one?


----------



## jpromo (May 15, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I just picked up a Hawthorne with that guard, do you still need one?




I do indeed. PM incoming.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

Guard might be specific to this twin bar type frame. Kinda like the Elgin Twins.


----------



## jpromo (May 15, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Guard might be specific to this twin bar type frame. Kinda like the Elgin Twins.




I was worried about that too, but all the pictures I've seen show it just clamped to the one bar. So I lucked out there.


----------



## Gordon (May 15, 2014)

*guard*

Here is the guard. Sorry for the poor pic of the backside, but just wanted to show that it clamps around the seat post.


----------



## jpromo (May 15, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Here is the guard. Sorry for the poor pic of the backside, but just wanted to show that it clamps around the seat post.




Thanks Gordon, I need the prewar version with the rear clamp that attaches to the chainstay, though.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 15, 2014)

I know where one chainguard is you seek, but there is little meat on that bone.
Do you know the approximate length you are looking for?
I'll try and get a pic soon, cuz I cannot pull the trigger unless you know for sure you want it.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (May 18, 2014)

Alright, so I've found the parts I thought I'd be hunting for a bit. A beautiful Zeppelin shaped Delta light arrived safely, and I have sent payment for a rack.

Therefore, I am still hunting for the chainring and chainguard. Guard is tough because I'd like to match the color, which is an odd blue/indigo.. or chrome would work, but I think they only made the deluxe long tail in chrome.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2014)

Is this the chain ring you need? It's available $55 shipped. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (May 18, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Is this the chain ring you need? It's available $55 shipped. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 152002




That's the one! Unfortunately, the bike will not be a restoration so I'm looking for original finish. Thank you, as always.


----------



## rlhender (May 21, 2014)

I will sell this guard and chainring but you will have to take the whole bike...lol

Rick


----------



## jpromo (May 21, 2014)

rlhender said:


> I will sell this guard and chainring but you will have to take the whole bike...lol




I see what you did there. I've already let the belt out on my garage a couple holes, the last thing I need is another whole bike!

....what color is underneath?


----------



## rlhender (May 21, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I see what you did there. I've already let the belt out on my garage a couple holes, the last thing I need is another whole bike!
> 
> ....what color is underneath?




Not sure on color, I just hung it in the project room..lol what are these things worth?

Rick


----------

